

Gmailr: An Unofficial Javascript API for Gmail - jamesjyu
http://www.jamesyu.org/2011/02/05/introducing-gmailr-an-unofficial-javscript-api-for-gmail/

======
waseemsadiq
awesome... I am one of the founders of Inbox2.com; I am actually working on
something quite similar that i wanted to open source in the end anyway. I will
check this out; if it works for me i'll look into some form of merge perhaps

Many thanks for sharing.

~~~
jamesjyu
Great! Would love to connect once you're ready. My email is jamesjacobyu@[you
can probably guess where]

------
wigginus
Thanks! I'm also an avid 0Boxer user, now I'm longing for a zero inbox even
more.

~~~
jefe78
0Boxer actually looks entertaining. Are there any security considerations to
worry about?

~~~
jamesjyu
I can promise you I don't look at the contents of your email -- I only gather
statistics necessary to support the gaming mechanics. In fact, I never ask for
offline access to your Gmail account at all.

Also, data is sent to my server via https.

------
treblig
Wow, this is excellent. Great work. Does this expose access to Gmail Tasks
too?

~~~
jamesjyu
Nope, but that'd be pretty cool. It's pretty basic right now, and exposes some
basic user events and data. What I'm hoping is for others to use and extend
it.

------
kazuya
Great!

BTW do you know any similar effort regarding Goole Reader?

------
eiji
Oxymoron: Unofficial API

~~~
follower
It's not really an oxymoron--it just means it's a standardised way of
interacting with something ("API") that isn't officially condoned/supported by
the original creator ("Unofficial").

